# Engine sound at idle



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

So I know we all have said they sound like a little diesel, I just wanted to see if everyone else’s sounded like this.
I was doing some engine compartment sound proofing and anyways just wanted to confirm this is normal. It’s basically sounded like this since we brought it home, but I never did open the hood while it was running before I bought it...I know...what was I thinking..lol :banghead:

Here are two vids
Thanks in advance:beer:


IMG_2459 by eric peltier, on Flickr

IMG_2458 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## Ub3rN3rd (Feb 3, 2004)

It sounds like a diesel car so it sounds like a healthy car to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sounds normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Completely normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone, just wanted to make sure I wasn’t losing my mind...lol
I had not found any sound videos before to compare to so I had to ask.

I did have a 2013 TDI and it did sound a lot like this thing, and may have actually had less vibration when lugging along at 1200 rpm..


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Sounds like mine. I'm not shocked by the shaky idle than the noise (especially since I disabled start/stop nonsense).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

herkguy said:


> .....but I never did open the hood while it was running before I bought it...I know...what was I thinking..lol :banghead:....


And what is the importance in worrying about the engine sound with the hood open? Do you do a lot of driving with the hood open?


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

The 2015 Golf TDI was a far more refined than this 2.0T third generation engine in my 2019 Tiguan. I miss my TDI....


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

Another thread with a video of totally normal engine sounds, just for reference. 

Didn't use VW Approved 508 00 oil and now car has faint ticking/knocking noise. Screwed?
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9437281&share_type=t&link_source=app


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

brianbgw said:


> Another thread with a video of totally normal engine sounds, just for reference.
> 
> Didn't use VW Approved 508 00 oil and now car has faint ticking/knocking noise. Screwed?
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=9437281&share_type=t&link_source=app....


I hope you are joking.....oil type has very almost nil effect on the engine reliability or sound.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

Remzac said:


> The 2015 Golf TDI was a far more refined than this 2.0T third generation engine in my 2019 Tiguan. I miss my TDI....


Me too! (times 2)


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

This would be super fun with the 3.0 TDI motor...i think the atlas was supposed to get that but then the scandal hit as they were getting ready for production....The fuel door is extra large so there would be room for a DEF cap also...Tiggl is also set up..such a shame.

Of course then I would have to choose between insane fuel mileage and performance tune..lol
Love the TDI power band though

I guess we get the sound of it ...hehe


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

herkguy said:


> This would be super fun with the 3.0 TDI motor...i think the atlas was supposed to get that but then the scandal hit as they were getting ready for production....The fuel door is extra large so there would be room for a DEF cap also...Tiggl is also set up..such a shame.
> 
> Of course then I would have to choose between insane fuel mileage and performance tune..lol
> Love the TDI power band though
> ...


Yup, only a louder sound of it. A placebo. Cry.


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

That sound is from the high pressure fuel injectors.. they have a little ticking sound from opening/closing.


----------

